# What is "the eye of the ribeye"? How would you translate it into French (I am a translator) ? Thanks



## en-frtranslator (Feb 28, 2012)

What is "the eye of the ribeye"?

How would you translate it into French (I am a translator) ?

The "eye muscle" is the "muscle long dorsal", apparently - but the eye of the ribeye??

I have to deliver this translation by 6 p.m. (GMT+1) today.

Thank you very much !


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The  Rib has the deckle off as well as the flaps,silver and any other fat.

It is basicaly the filet or center cut of the rib. Has marbeling and is quite tender. Government spec used to call it a stripped down 109 or export rib . By the  time you do this the slice cost you about $7.50 to $9,00 per portion where a slice of just Roast Prime Rib cost about $4 to $6. Naturally depending on the gross cost of the rib. In kosher cuisine, it is substituted for filet mignon, or chateau briand which is not a kosher cut of meat.


----------



## en-frtranslator (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you very much, Chef EdB.

I am translating specifications for primal cuts of beef. This document is about ribeye to prepare Côte de Boeuf. The sentence reads:

"THE 5 BONE FORERIB IS CUT 40MM FROM *THE EYE OF THE RIBEYE* ON THE LOIN SIDE AND THE BONES ARE CUT PARALLEL".

I translated it this way, pending confirmation:

"LE TRAIN DE 5 CÔTES AVANT EST DECOUPE A 40 mm DU MUSCLE LONG DORSAL DE L'ENTRECÔTE DU CÔTE DU FILET ET LES OS SONT DECOUPES PARALLELEMENT".

Wikipedia says that "entrecôte" is made of several muscles: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entrecôte

So "eye" might stand for "eye muscle" and be one of the muscles that constitute a ribeye?....

Maybe someone knows some French on this forum?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

EN-FRtranslator said:


> What is "the eye of the ribeye"?
> 
> How would you translate it into French (I am a translator) ?
> 
> ...


I am not quite sure about your question here. A ribeye steak will be cut from the outer side of the rib, otherwise known as the eye of the rib and that is why it is named ribeye. As for the eye of the ribeye I can only guess that it might be the fatty part that runs through it.

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Its usage is just like eye of round.  A round muscle bundle within the cut of meat. The meaty portion of a rib cut.  Eye of ribeye is sloppy writing in the first place. So any translation would be sloppy. Finesse around the poor language now that you have a better explanation of the cut.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The "rib" is _cotes courvertes_. I believe the rib eye is the _noix_ from the _cotes courvetes_.

With apologies for my weak French,

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Rib eye , in French we call this : " faux filet "

Loin in French is called : " longe "

I am going to have to agree with the members here that the sentence cannot be tranlated properly. "*The eye of the rib eye" *, this does not translate for me. If would be nice if you could post the whole paragraph so we could unstand the context

Petals.

Here is a source to help you.

http://www.granddictionnaire.com/BTML/FRA/r_Motclef/index800_1.asp

The rib eye muscle is this :


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Miss Translator,

Ribeye is "entrecôte" or "côte de boeuf". They are the same piece of meat coming from the middle of the entire "train de côtes".

Entrecôte is situated between the 5th and 11th rib. Entrecôte has a misleading french name, it's not cut between 2 ribs as the name suggests in french. 

Entrecôte is simply a boned (désossée) "côte de boeuf". 

The very middle part of the entrecôte is called the heart, "le coeur". The "eye of the rib eye" translates as *'le coeur d'entrecôte'*. 

Sorry Petals, faux filet is what you probably call striploin.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Be it pork, beef, lamb, veal in restaurant termonology. The best or center of the cut running the length is the eye or center.

Unless you already purchased an eye like pork filet or veal tenders etc., Even a Butt Tender has an eye even though it is refered to as a filet mignon. The butt tender can be trimmed down even  more by  removing the chain , the silver and any other fat and trimming off the head or chateau. Sounds complicated but when you have one in front of you it is not. The rib sentence you are trying to turn into French can't really be translated the way it stands. Keep on truckin!


----------



## eat red meat (Jul 13, 2011)

entrecôte


----------

